
Microsoft: 'Friends don't let friends use IE6' - iamelgringo
http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9136739/Microsoft_Friends_don_t_let_friends_use_IE6_?source=rss_news
======
grignr
If they'd take the '6' out of that sentence, I'd be in total agreement.

------
robin_reala
And yet they carry on supporting it?

End of the day, you just have to convince clients that the concept of graded
support makes the most business sense. IE6 on our sites will definitely work,
but might miss out on some design niceties if they’re trivial in new browsers
and very difficult in older ones. It doesn’t mean we don’t support it, just
that the level of support is different.

~~~
sid0
Yep. If you've made a promise, you keep it, even if you hate doing so. That's
something I'd expect from someone I entered into business with; wouldn't you?

~~~
robin_reala
Sure. If you’ve agreed a support schedule upfront then by all means you should
honour it. I’m not sure though that I’d be bad-mouthing my own products at the
same time. Although actually thinking about it, I can’t see why you wouldn’t
:)

Still, supporting from Microsoft’s point of view just means providing security
fixes; they’re perfectly within their rights to stop making their new sites
work with it (as evidenced by the new online Office that doesn’t work with
it).

------
pohl
I find this amusing, because I've said the same phrase about Windows before,
as a parody of the Ad Council's famous anti-drunk-driving commercial that they
did for the US DOT.

The IE6 version of the phrase, to my ears, sounds like "friends don't let
friends keep our impressive browser market-share fragmented into three largely
incompatible versions".

------
wkdown
Give me a link from Microsoft that shows this. Last I heard, they want to
continue support through 2014.

~~~
callahad
Second sentence in the article is a direct quote:

 _"Friends don't let friends use IE6," said Amy Bazdukas, Microsoft's general
manager for Internet Explorer (IE)._

That's not at odds with their support commitment. Just because they _will_
support IE6 for another half decade doesn't mean they want people to be
_using_ IE6.

